# Last Time You All Had A Date?



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

When is the last time that you had a date? 


The last time I had a date, was last year with my ex-boyfriend. Its been a long time, I would want to date again.


----------



## Teelah (Jul 17, 2006)

Last Friday night, the date lasted through early Sunday afternoon. I'll hopefully be seeing him again this Friday. I like going on dates but I hate dating so I hope that this isn't in vain.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Never


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Almost two years :rain


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

don't know if you could call it a date but probably 2 years


----------



## Anti-Charisma (Nov 17, 2004)

Never #2.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Never


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

3 years ago... except I didn't realize it was a date till I got there and the guy had bought my movie ticket.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Never as well...


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

:dd


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Never had one.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Let's see today is Wednesday, so this Friday it will be approximately... never.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Last week


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Never, due to social anxiety and indifference.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Never :sigh


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Never.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Last weekend


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

June 23rd.


----------



## CowardlyLion (Apr 12, 2006)

Never.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Never


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

4.5 years.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

official date? never
unofficial date? maybe a couple months ago


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never :cry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A couple of years ago.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

About eight years ago.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Add me to the Never Never Club.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Never been on a real date.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Last time I had a date? A few years ago with a Middle Eastern meal...


...heh. Yeah. Never. for obvious reasons. :hide


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

About 4 years ago.  

I'm extremely sexually deprived as well.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

The last time for me was 3 months ago


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Considering all the good looking people in the photo albums you must all be picky. Just kidding.

I'm starting to find that I'm way less picky than women in general it seems. 


But to answer the question posed by this thread it's been 2 years. 

I'm split between on what I should do. Even though I'm in my early 20's I'm thinking that maybe I should just stop even the thought of a relationship until I develop/ mature and until then focus on spirituality. 

But then the other side of me is thinking the only way you can improve when you suck as bad as I do is learn through failing horribly. So the other side of me wants to just start asking girls out and once on the date let them know that I'm not really interested in a intimate relationship and let them know that I'm basically trying to overcome weaknesses. I'm sure the first 10 dates at least will be bad bad anxiety wise. 

It's strange past dates (there weren't many but...) were probably a 4 on a scale of 1-10 but my anxiety is so so bad now.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Never. :hide


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

Teelah said:


> Last Friday night, the date lasted through early Sunday afternoon. I'll hopefully be seeing him again this Friday. I like going on dates but I hate dating so I hope that this isn't in vain.


heee i lurve those dates that last all night into the next day. i'm not even talking about sex, just the dates that don't end, that involve all night cuddle sessions where you both dont want to leave, those are are truely lovely even if the relationsip eventually crashes and burns!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Does a date with myself count? I went to the movies, alone last night, my " date" stood me up... rofl.. well sorta, he called me and said he was way too nerveous to meet up.. uh.. ok buddy, call me when youre done being scared (I was kidding around, he knows it), but it wasnt really a date, I met him online and he seems like an interesting individual so I wanted to hang out and make friends. 
on the random note, Pirates of the Carribean rocked!! woot! omg, I hope they bring Johny Depp back, he's too good to die.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Equisgurl said:


> my " date" stood me up... rofl.. well sorta, he called me and said he was way too nerveous to meet up..


ooo, that just oozes with irony, man. awesomeness also because that all is a triumph thingy too, YOU'RE BRAVE !! :yes


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess I just dont understand why anybody would be nerveous to meet me.. I dont bite :b anyways, now he wants to hang out this weekend.. except I have to work... boys.. :roll


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

About a year ago.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> I guess I just dont understand why anybody would be nerveous to meet me.. I dont bite :b anyways, now he wants to hang out this weekend.. except I have to work... boys.. :roll


Sounds like he has SA. Obviuosly if he's attracted to you he's going to get nervous and if he has SA the nerves will be 10X worse. For me I would more likely say to myself this is no big deal, it's not like I'm going to die, she isn't a killer, yet I still would be unable to control my physiological actions. Does he know you have some SA? If so then he must have a pretty good case of it. If I knew the other person had SA it would actually calm me. Not saying I wouldn't be nervous but the nerves would be at a very low level.

But as someone else said, good for you that you didn't back out and even bigger going to the movies alone. I'd feel so uncomfortable at the movies alone.


----------



## Clearis Tiberas (Mar 23, 2006)

Just another one one the never dated list.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Never


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> I guess I just dont understand why anybody would be nerveous to meet me.. I dont bite :b anyways, now he wants to hang out this weekend.. except I have to work... boys.. :roll


You of all people should understand about someone being too nervous, he prolly has SA.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Noca said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I just dont understand why anybody would be nerveous to meet me.. I dont bite :b anyways, now he wants to hang out this weekend.. except I have to work... boys.. :roll
> ...


One really doesn't need to have SA to be nervous.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

No, I'm pretty certain he doesent have SA, he's got a lot of friends who are girls and seems to be quite comfortable around them, he's also been in several relationships and is quite open about his feelings, which is one of the reasons we get along well. Hopefully I'll be able to get him to open up more and see whats going on, I'm so glad that now I'm looking forward to making new friends.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nev-vah!


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been asked on a date once or twice, but at that time, I didn't know it was a date until I realised the guy only invited me and no one else..Anyway, I didn't go in the end so I've actually never been on a date. This happened a couple of years ago and no one has asked since.


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

dateless and still counting.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

when i was 21.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmm... last time I had anything close to a date was like four years ago. 

... and I just notice that there is a mantis staring at me, inside my room. How it got there I don't know, but I better do something about it...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Unofficial one about 3.5 years ago.
Offical: never


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Shortly after I graduated the eigth grade.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I think it was about three years ago. :fall 

It was really nice while it lasted, though. I miss infatuation.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

never in my 27 years on this earth


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

On July 4th. Not sure if I can call it a real date. We drank a lot... Next day I had a hang over at work. Always bad idea to have a drink on the first date.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

Never.

Even if I had the oppertunity to go on a date I wouldn't...unless she pays.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

thecurerules said:


> Even if I had the oppertunity to go on a date I wouldn't...unless she pays.


Same. I would also stipulate that she don't talk to me either.


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

Basically never.

In May 2005 i went on a date for prom, she already had a boyfriend but he's in Iraq. She actually asked me out and i said yea. Just a casual thing.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

A couple of years. I'm not really sure.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I had one in April. She seemed bored and disinterested the entire time. I'm sure my lack of conversational skills and anxiousness didn't help matters. I didn't even bother asking for a second date, as I already knew the answer would be no... 

Before that, it was in January. With my ex. One week before she eloped and married another guy. *sigh*


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

December 27th, 2005, i went to go see the producers with my ex-boyfriend. that would be the last going out somewhere date other than my prom (where it wasnt really clarified if it was a date or not).


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

December 2003. I briefly got back together with an ex-girlfriend, but it didn't work out.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I've never actually been on a date. I didn't know this was still so common nowadays. I always just started a relationship the same week I met a girl....same with most people I know. :stu


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

May something-something, 1998


----------



## anis (Jul 23, 2006)

2 years.

Trying to meet some people through online dating, but not really wanting to meet a guy face to face yet for a date. I'll have to work up the courage for that.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Some day in the next month marks the first anniversary of my first and only date of my life with a guy.


----------



## mademoiselle T (Jun 24, 2006)

This fall would mark the 10th year anniversary - it was in 1996 - my freshman year of college.

If things continue the way they are now, I don't think I'll ever get a chance like that again. :um


----------

